
Why Google Will Buy Milo.com - twampss
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=117967
======
rmason
If two Google engineers couldn't build something better in two weeks then I
would be shocked.

In Michigan I had the choice of three national chains, no local stores. I
searched Barnes and Noble for 'Going Rogue' by Sarah Palin and was offered F
Troop reruns. Yet the query worked fine on the BN site.

They can't even get search right and you want Google to buy them?

------
tbgvi
I actually thought Microsoft would be interested in Milo for Bing. They are a
_decision engine_ after all. Milo would be a good feature for either Bing or
Google

